# Norton Internet Security causes applications to hang



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

I've had Norton Internet Security 2005 for about 6 months and everything has been fine until about a month or two ago. It now causes any newly installed programs to hang when they use the internet. A message comes up, like usual, that asks whether or not to allow the program to access the internet. I will choose to allow the program to use the internet but then the program hangs. If I start the program again, it will do the same thing. 

Norton doesn't seem to want to remember what I told it to do. It started doing this every now and then but now it does it for EVERY program that I install. This is has been giving me a headache. I have tried manually configuring the programs but when I get to that section of the firewall, the firewall itself stops responding. The programs that have been on my computer for awhile still work like normal. It only happens to every program I have installed in the last month or two. Has anyone else had this problem or knows how to fix it? I don't have any viruses or anything else being that I scan my computer weekly for everything.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Remove and reinstall Norton.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for responding. It is weird that I have had this problem for a couple months but as soon as I post about it, the problem is fixed. My last few posts have been the same way. I feel like I am just wasting everyone's time. 

Well, as of right now, Norton seems fine. All I did was change the firewall setting from medium to low. Everything worked when it was set to low. Then I changed it back to medium and now all programs can access the internet. I doubt that the problem with Norton itself not responding when I go to the Progam Access part has been fixed. I haven't tried it out yet since I have to re-start the computer so that Norton will start again. I considered re-installing and I might still have to do that, but that will have to be a last resort option. I just don't have the patience right now to find the disk, re-install, and download/install all the updates. Thanks again for responding; I appreciate it.


----------

